# foaling time again so soon?



## crisco41 (Apr 22, 2014)

well I am back............

...time has just flown. I was here last year..and you all were so wonderful about onyx. Onyx is a year old tomorrow!. She has had a rough week as my dog attacked her..but she will be okay now./ Thank you God. . That story is posted somewhere. Her momma lost a foal a few months ago. Looked to be the same color as my onyx but much much smaller. It was just too early.

I believe I should have 3 more chances at a healthy baby this year. Sophie my blue roan is bred to stormy my homozygous black, Daisy and also misty are bred to him as well.

So should have some nice babies if all goes well!.Nice to be back!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 22, 2014)

Great to hear Onyx is on the mend , just commented on the main forum page.

Good luck with your Mares , Looking forward to seeing Pictures of them


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 23, 2014)

Hellooooooooooooooooo! Great to have you back again. Hope Onyx will be all better again very soon.

Good luck with your girls - how about some pics and potential foaling dates to keep us happy while we wait! Please!!


----------



##  (Apr 23, 2014)

WELCOME BACK!! Looking forward to seeing some pictures of the new momma's-to-be. and one of little Onyx. So glad she's on the mend!


----------



## crisco41 (Apr 23, 2014)

diane do you have any spots coming? still dreaming of the day... Now i want a bigger appy to teach to drive Misty is doing great driving!


----------



##  (Apr 23, 2014)

No, I'm getting my breeding and foaling fix right here these days. The economy didn't treat me very well, so almost all my herd of 45 are now gone, but still have a few that are just relaxing and letting me snuggle.

But what are you looking for, you know I'm always willing to help someone find something they want, and still have many, many contacts in the appaloosa and Falabella world.


----------



## crisco41 (Apr 23, 2014)

I knew you hadn't bred last year but did not know you had given it up for good. I am sorry to hear that. Hi Anna...lol still asking for pictures I see:>) Nice to see you again.I will work on some pictures. I ,of course, lost my calander in our move that has all my breeding dates but going back over old posts from here I found where Daisy first bred Stormy June 6th. All of the others were bred after. But not a long while after.

Diane I would love a bigger appy filly or mare. Do not care about papers. would love blanketed..oh yeah! I have no plans to buy another cart so somethng that would still fit my cart and harness. Misty is doing awsome but she is so small I feel terribly guilty. I walk along sid eof her more then have her drive. Also thinking she is bred and certaily don't want to stress her.So a mini as big as she can be and still fit my cart!. Misty is maybe 32 inches.

I will work on pictures. Am loving our move!


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2014)

I have so much "on my plate" with my mom, now, it's best for me and the ladies. I couldn't devote the time necessary to make me feel safe breeding. But, maybe someday. I'll look around and see what I can fine for you!


----------



## crisco41 (Apr 24, 2014)

I should consider some rescues maybe.


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2014)

That's a good idea, too. There are sure a lot of horses that need good, decent homes where they will be cared for. So sad to see the shape some horses are in these days. Rescues will certainly give love and snuggles too, and will certainly benefit from the caring you give.

Isn't Chance Rescue in TN?


----------



## crisco41 (Apr 25, 2014)

i dont know diane..guess i will see. AND ta da! Misty had lil boobs yesterday..could feel a little growth and today they are [email protected] not to bursting or anything..but definite hard and swollen and getting there.


----------



## JAX (Apr 26, 2014)

YAY for boobies!!!


----------



##  (Apr 26, 2014)

GREAT!!! Boobies!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 26, 2014)

Boobies are good!


----------



## crisco41 (May 2, 2014)

figuring stormy came tpo me June 6th 2013..I am looking at foals

ANY DAY now:>) Sorry I havent done pictures.i will try and get on it tomorrow. Been so busy trying to fence..and chasing my escapee horses around the village..:>( The minis got out yesterday and wondered down the road to some mans house/. Thanks goodness he came to see if i had minis. He took one look at the horses and said..yep looks like ya got 3 foals coming. So guess it is obvious to eveyone but me. Since jewel lost her foal..I guess she will be the next one I start on long driving in prep for a cart. Should be ,,well..umm interetsing as she is a bit of a spunk. anyway pics tomorrow... foals soo!


----------



##  (May 2, 2014)

Sounds exciting and can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## crisco41 (May 4, 2014)

*Offspring Color Probability* for sophie and stormy

50.00% -​ *Blue Roan* 50.00% -​ *Black* 
*Offspring Color Probability* 

these are my possible colors with stormy and daisy. Kind of like opening a huge surprise gift

*Silver Bay Tobiano 9.38%-*

9.38% -​*Bay Tobiano*

9.38% -​*Buckskin*

9.38% -​*Buckskin Tobiano*

9.38% -​*Bay*

9.38% -​*Silver Bay*

9.38% -​*Silver Buckskin*

9.38% -​*Silver Buckskin Tobiano*

3.13% -​*Silver Black Tobiano*

3.13% -​*Smoky Black Tobiano*

3.13% -​*Silver Smoky Black*

3.13% -​*Silver Smoky Black Tobiano*

3.13% -​*Black Tobiano*

3.13% -​*Black*

3.13% -​*Smoky Black*

3.13% -​*Silver Black*

..

*Offspring Color Probability* misty and stormy Only fillies allowed:>)

50.00% -​*Silver Black*

50.00% -​*Black*


----------



## crisco41 (May 4, 2014)

I am going to predict here..in wish ful thinking pretend mode. All healthy of course first off... then sophie filly blue roan******* my number 1 choice! and misty a silver black Filly and Daisy a buckskin. Filly of course:>) Hey its my pretend game and my choices are in:>).!


----------



##  (May 4, 2014)

It's a good game, and I hope you get all 3 wishes!


----------



## crisco41 (May 4, 2014)

only managed 1 picture. Misty due sometime soon


----------



##  (May 4, 2014)

Looks like she needs to roll that little one a bit forward to get it in the "go" position. But she's looking VERY good!


----------



## crisco41 (May 4, 2014)

Thanks Diame. MaybeI am getting the hang of this. Exactly what I was thinking! Misty is the one with boobs:>) Don't know her foaling history..thinking maybe a maiden.

I don't feel quite so frantic as I did with Jewel last year.I am just a little bit more experienced this year. I only pray for proper presentations..stories of foals stuck and mal postioned scare the fire out of me. I have your number on speed dial also horse trailer is hooked and ready with a vet that takes emergency calls 30 minutes away. Sure wish my old vet was still around..she had small hands and a ton of experience.

will try for pictures tomorrow. Sophie the blue roan ( registered as gray)is looking gorgeous. She was suposedly bred when I go ther..umm..I reckin she wasnt:>? she looked bred bred stormy I think June of last year..and still looks bred.lol


----------



## crisco41 (May 15, 2014)

trying to load pics of misty, I only got a few. She is very clingy tonight. She is always in your pocket but just something a lil different with her. She has a bag not huge but hard and there ..i was unable to get a pic with ,my cell phone. baby appears to have moved forward from last pics..and her top line looks a lil boney. no color change in vulva.. what do you all think?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 15, 2014)

Ill agree I definitely see a change between the last pic you posted to this one now. Not all mares will produce a bloody show within the Vulva before foaling. And her Bag whilst you say not huge could fill all of a sudden.

Shes a Lovely Mare and I don't think your going to have wait long for Misty to foal.

Best of luck for a safe foaling


----------



## crisco41 (May 15, 2014)

i cant get my phone pics to upload..ugh.not sure what I should be doing....the ladies told me lastt ime when to hit the barn..this year it will be in a lean to. I can feel the panicv starting:>/


----------



## crisco41 (May 15, 2014)

notherView attachment 27175


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 15, 2014)

Don't Panic you will be just fine , and she needs you at your most relaxed. A couple of good rolls should move baby forward a little more.





Cant wait to see what she has been hiding, surely the slow cooker has just about finished lol


----------



## crisco41 (May 15, 2014)

does it mean anything when a mare you thought was bred(sophie) has the interest of the stallion and he hasn't bred her yet but she is acting like a hussey?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 15, 2014)

Some Pregnant mares will take a stallion but its not advisable as it can lead to abortion.

Have you had Sophie looked at lately by the vet to see if she is still in foal ?

My little Mare (That I thought was pregnant for so long ) ended up having a false Pregnancy. The vet believed that she had lost it at some stage because she carried on like she was for so long. Now she is Flirting something shocking with my stallion from across the other side of the property.


----------



## crisco41 (May 16, 2014)

actually I thought sophie was in foal when i bough ther last year. but she wasn't obviously. No i havent had her loooked at. I suppose if she doesnt start having some real signs beside a fat belly I will have to. She and stormy would have awsome babies. But if she isnt bred that would be okay too. I was starting to teach her to drive when i decided to stop for babies sake,,,, Misty was doing awsome as a driving girl..and had to stop her training as well. I am seriously thinking maybe i should sel my stud or geld him. I would hate to geld him as he has a wonderful show record and pedigree,, but i do not want babies ALL the time...and he is so unhappy not with is girls


----------



##  (May 16, 2014)

/monthly_05_2014/post-45019-0-70229800-1400207973_thumb.jpg /monthly_05_2014/post-45019-0-75625400-1400207444_thumb.jpg

I think a few good rolls will help move baby a bit more forward and get her/him lined up. She's looking very good!

How about showing us a couple of pictures of Sophie so we can see what she's looking like now. Maybe that will help us answer your question.


----------



## crisco41 (May 16, 2014)

pictures. Nothoing could have been bred before ..think it was june 8th when stormy came.

POssibly bred daisey the rescue from last year.Think someone on here called her a silver buckskin pinto..I don't really know her color.


----------



## crisco41 (May 16, 2014)

sophie blue roan registered as a grey. She had a foal a few years ago it died,I am guessin it was full term and something happened. . Guy said she had been checked and that she was breeding sound. She had been running with a young stallion when I got her. I thought she was bred ( so did they) but we didnt have a baby last year so guess she wasnt. She has been with stormy since early June. She looks as pregnant to me as she did last year....and no baby then so who knows?


----------



## crisco41 (May 16, 2014)

and then misty

no doubt about her.. still lots of tail resistance. And her girl parts look like normal horse. No change with her

and just for fun heres a few other shots first the big riding girls and second part of my mini herd....


----------



## AnnaC (May 16, 2014)

Well I think you are going to see some babies arrive sometime soon!! Love the pics of them all relaxing and grazing together.


----------



## crisco41 (May 16, 2014)

anna would you guess them both at being bred? I am not sure... I had started training sophie in prep for cart work..but have siince stopped. Trying to get pics is something. Onyx (last years baby), misty and sophie are in your face. Daisy is skittish and I still have a hard time even touching her. Jewel (onyz mother) remain very stand offish.And villas after the storm( stormy) is friendly. such a group


----------



## AnnaC (May 16, 2014)

They looks as though they could be pregnant to me, it would depend upon when your felt/were sure they might be due, also it is always more difficult to tell from pictures - the camera can lie! To be honest they do look as though they could carry a bit more weight and if they have had foals before, the slight lack of weight on the top line can make a tummy look bigger. But I always say that if there is the slightest possiblity of a mare being in foal, then you should treat her as pregnant until you have proof positive/are absolutely sure that she is not!

So, in my book, they are pregnant until ................................................................??!!


----------



##  (May 16, 2014)

Mine, too! There is no point in taking any chances, so we'll consider them all pregnant until we know more!!


----------



## crisco41 (May 17, 2014)

I guess I never thought of them as beiing too thin. we cant have that so will work on it.


----------



## AnnaC (May 17, 2014)

I dont think that they are 'too' thin, but I do think that they are not really carrying enough weight if they are pregnant. To give birth followed by lactation takes an enormous amount out of a mare and can mean they they lose weight immediately after foaling, so it is always better to make sure they are well up to scratch, even carrying a bit extra, on the run up to the big event.


----------



## crisco41 (May 29, 2014)

Misty has a hard bag going. It has changed a lot in just a day or 2, I WILL post pictures today as I need your advice. Still tail resistance. but she does appear to be pointy butted....although baby is stil lout to the side. I think we are getting very close.I have not yet started sleeping in the field.....


----------



## crisco41 (May 29, 2014)

ohh and onyx is 100 percent better. She had a few weeks were she wasn't herself and didnt come running to meet me. She stuck pretty close to momma. No visible scar although you can feel a lump of scar tissue on her neck under the skin. hair has grown back and she is back to "sitting" in my lap. All eneded well. Dog was rehomed and the others that may have been involved are kenneled.


----------



## AnnaC (May 29, 2014)

With a mare looking as close as that I would be sleeping right aongside her - you say 'in the field', have you got inside space for her or if not is she alone in the field she is using as she needs to be on her own to foal in peace.

Glad to hear that little Onyx is back to her cheery loving self.


----------



##  (May 29, 2014)

The only thing holding her back, is some good rolling to get that baby lined up. Baby could move a bit more forward, and those nipples could fill a bit more, but that could take only minutes!!!! So, everything screams "_almost_ ready" to me, so get the sleeping bag!


----------



## crisco41 (May 29, 2014)

Thank you!I have removed everyone but onyx from a coraled off area with acess to the lean to and a small closeable pasture. . I can close her in if i have l. And if better i can take onyx out. I wanted to buddy her up with someone who would be very non aggressive


----------



## AnnaC (May 30, 2014)

Onyx may be non aggressive, but as a youngster she is going to be very inquisitive about what is going on and may well get herself attacked by a mare with a new baby. To be completely safe I would remove her too.


----------



## crisco41 (May 30, 2014)

ok will do. slept out last night. No baby


----------



## crisco41 (Jun 3, 2014)

Lots of butt private area rubbing last night. very slight discharge from vulva. And nothing else. Come on Misty before momma falls over !


----------



##  (Jun 3, 2014)

Sounds like she may have lost her mucous plug. A good sign! Hope she foals soon -- we'll be praying to keep you "upright" !! LOL


----------



## crisco41 (Jun 4, 2014)

misty seems to have regressed yesterday and then come back harder and stronger. Her vulva yesterday looked not very swollen. Today it is..and the inside has red spot or two..maybe from all that rubbing she did the other night. Her teats are very very hard. Nipples more swollen. I was able to express clear honey colored :milk" very very very sticky. Not particularly sweet but some andn ot bitter at all. I have to go back and look at my jewel folaing from last year.Know I monitered her milk and remember getting the exact same stuff..and took a pic..just don't remember how many days it was til foaling...Anyone. no pics sorry as I was doing chores on the fly. I had thought when we finally moved to the country life would slow down a lil. UMM no!.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 4, 2014)

Best of Luck sounds like some exciting news very soon.

I thought the same thing as you about moving to the country. Life would slow down !! - Um No


----------



## crisco41 (Jun 4, 2014)

Just went over my old thread on Jewels foaling last year., She foaled the same day I was writing the exact things I am writing about misty. Yup soon i thin k. I think this may be my last foal. I don't think I am going to do any more breeding after this year. fingers crossed for a healthy baby front feet and nose first:>)


----------



##  (Jun 4, 2014)

Prayers coming your way for just that!!! Keep us posted, it's sounding VERY exciting!


----------



## crisco41 (Jun 4, 2014)

it is storming out. lightening, wind, thunder and rain. ugh. I am going to lock her in the lean to and guess i will be sleeping in there later too...


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 5, 2014)

Yep! Two front feet and a nose is the best way! Storms can bring on foalings so keeping my fingers crossed for you and an announcement very soon.


----------



##  (Jun 5, 2014)

Ditto that!


----------



## crisco41 (Jun 5, 2014)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm what was that that I had "put my order" in for?

Silver black filly....yep! pictures soon as I can


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 5, 2014)

Yay !!!!! Congratulations - Cant wait to see some Pics


----------



##  (Jun 6, 2014)

OMG!!! I'm so excited and can't wait to see the pictures!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## crisco41 (Jun 6, 2014)

she is doing fine this morning.Nursing great, bonded with momma, firendly, curious, Misty ahs been de wormed w ivemectrin, got her 2cc of banamine last night, cord has been dipped,,all i have left to do is get some tetanus vaccine for them both. If I cant gett o my vets can I get that at TSC?I know i had some around here,,,,

anyway heere are a few pics of our new girl.She has gotten some pretty splayed frontlegs going..but I am thinking they should straighten with some strength? She is cute!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh what an absolutely cute little girl - many congratulations!! And yes her little legs will soon straighten/strengthen up with a little time and plenty of outside exercise.


----------



## chandab (Jun 6, 2014)

Congrats! Can't wait to see more pictures as she unfolds and strengthens.


----------



## crisco41 (Jun 6, 2014)

I am going to have grand daugther get a picture of her from the front. The splayed legs don't look nearly as bad in these pictures than what she has. Also vet said they no longer give tetanus vaccines to newborns or momma as per the vet medical guidelines. Soo...i just dont know..


----------



##  (Jun 6, 2014)

I've never given tetanus, so I'm no help.

Those legs will be just fine. Just allow her some good exercise following momma around outside, and in a day or so with her running and jumping around, you won't even remember how they looked today!

She SURE is a cutie!!! CONGRATULATIONS again!


----------



## crisco41 (Jun 7, 2014)

will these straighten do you think. I shortened her toes a lil bit.. she is a sweet heart for sure


----------



##  (Jun 7, 2014)

Yes, they should straighten out just fine. Let her have lots of exercise with momma, and she should come up on those legs in just a few days!

She's a cutie for sure!


----------



## chandab (Jun 7, 2014)

My colts came out pretty straight and strong, but Dolly came out a bit crooked, so I'll share her pictures...

Day 1




She probably straightened quicker, but it took two months before I got another straight on picture of her, she hardly slowed down (she's moving here, but you can still see she's straight):




This is what most of her pictures looked like when she was little:


----------



## crisco41 (Jun 9, 2014)

Ok I do know about foal heat..But my lil girl was born just this thursay and I nooticed today her poo is yellow and squirting out like very thick pee. Her umbillical stump is dry, she is bright eyed and playful. Do I need to be concerned???

below my onyx still a baby girl to me..and my new baby girl


----------



##  (Jun 9, 2014)

How cute a picture!!!

I'd watch her for a day or so for any changes. Is momma showing any other signs of an early heat cycle? Does momma have any mastitis? Sometimes if one side is plugged and she has mastitis, the baby can get a diarrhea-like poop from nursing the "tainted" side.

But if all is well, I'd just give a call to your vet tomorrow afternoon if there's no improvement.


----------



## crisco41 (Jun 9, 2014)

Diane i seriously never thought to check her for mastitis. Idid add some different feds to her diet..can baby get bad poo from moms change of diet?


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 9, 2014)

Well I'm late here as usual but congrats on your new little beauty

That must have been an interesting night sleeping in the lean to in a storm

but just look at the outcome of your determination to be there for your girl

Big Congrats on a job well done


----------



## crisco41 (Jun 9, 2014)

Lori I wish I could say that my determination to be there for my girl had made me there for the birth. I missed it. I had come in and made super..was going out for the night and when I got there my filly was already there..standing, nursing but still wet. I didn't miss it by much..but I did miss it and am just so relieved that Mother nature was kind to us.


----------

